# HALLOWEEN



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

So I mean, I am literally crazy for Halloween, I spend like all of my check once the decorations show up in stores, it a horrible sickness... So I know we've still got a bit of time until, but why not start the discussion now?




So I wanted to know if you have plans for this Halloween, like what you're going to be, how you plan to decorate, and what you're going to be doing?

I always block off my foyer, since I have a nice big foyer, and decorate it and let people walk in. I usually use a sheet but I kind of want to make a big cardboard "door" and do a kind of "ring bell for service" thing and maybe a little podium like a hotel and post my life sized skeleton at it. I've already started a list of DIY decorations I intend to make soon. Maybe clean out the closet and do a jump scare for the older kids. Last year my boyfriend scared a lot of kids dressed as Slenderman hiding behind the front door, it was a good time. But we ended up getting tired of waiting in the foyer so maybe this time we can stay inside and just wait for people to come up... I am still not sure.

As for a costume I am very conflicted right now, but if I can convince my boyfriend and friend to do it with me, I kind of want to do a heard of YipYip, since they're a good mixture of terrifying and hilarious, and I really enjoy making costumes, and they're simple enough. But I wouldn't want to be a singular YipYip, that'd just be sad.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

I personally would love to go as the FNAF crew with friends, but that would just be awkward looking...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I personally would love to go as the FNAF crew with friends, but that would just be awkward looking...



People would just mistake you for freaky Furries, hahahahaha, but the costumes would be super fun to work on and make together. I say go for it!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2015)

I plan on watching horror films on Netflix.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 22, 2015)

I plan to eat hoards of store bought candy and possibly attend a  Halloween costume party in LA for fun. I love trick-or-treating but I think i'd get weird looks if I went without someone younger with me. I'd like to dress up as a cat which I usually am every year haha. Maybe watch a scary movie with my boyfriend and just pig out on candies 'v'


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm just going to hang with my friend since we're both too old to go trick'or'treating :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Nicole. said:


> I plan on watching horror films on Netflix.



This is something I do every day. But Halloween does often exacerbate it. I used to veg out in front of the tv watching awful chiller movies. Sadly I don't have Chiller anymore, it was my fave, especially the uber cheesy movies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> I plan to eat hoards of store bought candy and possibly attend a  Halloween costume party in LA for fun. I love trick-or-treating but I think i'd get weird looks if I went without someone younger with me. I'd like to dress up as a cat which I usually am every year haha. Maybe watch a scary movie with my boyfriend and just pig out on candies 'v'



YASS. All the candy. My friends and I get bags just for us of our fave candies, usually reeses, because omfg so good. AND twix! And then we pick all the good stuff out of the trick-or-treater mixed bags we get. I'm not really a partier, but I guess what I do is technically a "party" just with very few people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> I'm just going to hang with my friend since we're both too old to go trick'or'treating :c



NO! You're never to old, NEVER!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 22, 2015)

I just hope I can find Bit-o-Honey candy at stores this Halloween for myself.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be frank... I stopped celebrating Halloween when I turned 10. xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I just hope I can find Bit-o-Honey candy at stores this Halloween for myself.



ERMERHGERD! Those are soso good! I know I've seen some places that have like "classics" bags with those and some older candies. Can't remember where but I know I've seen them not to long ago.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

My birthday is 3 days before Halloween and I hate October and Halloween ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

The only thing I'm looking forward to this year is the new Five Nights at Freddy's 4 content.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Bowie said:


> The only thing I'm looking forward to this year is the new Five Nights at Freddy's 4 content.



The ending was so sad, I can't believe they even did that ;w;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'll be frank... I stopped celebrating Halloween when I turned 10. xD



Wh-why would you do that? That's the most tragic thing I've ever heard, I am 22 years old, and Halloween is the only holiday I legitimately care about! I will work every Christmas, birthday, Thanksgiving, New Year, but Halloween, I just... something inside of me needs it. (I am pretty sure it's the witch in me) It CRAVES the celebration, the touching of pumpkin guts, the skeletons, ghosts, spider webssssss.... UHG! You're invited to my Halloween party, come eat some homemade Pumpkin Pasties and dress like a YipYip! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> My birthday is 3 days before Halloween and I hate October and Halloween ಥ‿ಥ



B-but! That just gives you an excuse to have spooky birthday parties every year forever! My sister's birthday is in October and she used to always have "spooky" parties growing up!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> B-but! That just gives you an excuse to have spooky birthday parties every year forever! My sister's birthday is in October and she used to always have "spooky" parties growing up!



I don't like scary things ;w;
I'm scared of so many things that it is unhealthy, I'm being serious ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wh-why would you do that? That's the most tragic thing I've ever heard, I am 22 years old, and Halloween is the only holiday I legitimately care about! I will work every Christmas, birthday, Thanksgiving, New Year, but Halloween, I just... something inside of me needs it. (I am pretty sure it's the witch in me) It CRAVES the celebration, the touching of pumpkin guts, the skeletons, ghosts, spider webssssss.... UHG! You're invited to my Halloween party, come eat some homemade Pumpkin Pasties and dress like a YipYip! <3



Awh, thank toy for the invite~!
...But what's a YipYip? owo

Anyhoo, I sorta just stopped cause I didn't do anything other than dress up, go out, and get candy. Most of which I end up never eating since I stopped craving chocolate years ago. 
Sooo ya, never really saw an incentive to keep trick or treating, so I just stopped celebrating altogether.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I don't like scary things ;w;
> I'm scared of so many things that it is unhealthy, I'm being serious ;w;



I used to be a big ol' scared cat, but then I realized the scariest thing is other people... then all of the paranormal things, monsters and the like, all kind of became my friends? Like I used to freaking die if I saw a snake, and now I will cuddle every snake ever!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, thank toy for the invite~!
> ...But what's a YipYip? owo
> 
> Anyhoo, I sorta just stopped cause I didn't do anything other than dress up, go out, and get candy. Most of which I end up never eating since I stopped craving chocolate years ago.
> Sooo ya, never really saw an incentive to keep trick or treating, so I just stopped celebrating altogether.



Well if you don't like chocolates you could always swap with friends for candies you DO like, that's what me and my friend who was allergic to chocolate did, we'd trick-or-treat then pour out our bags and swap candies. ^u^

And THIS is a YipYip, from Sesame Street!




They are like aliens that say yip a lot.

(I just looked up sexy YipYip and was sad nobody sexualized the yip for a costume...)


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> The ending was so sad, I can't believe they even did that ;w;



I personally prefer the third game. I felt like the animatronics were just defending themselves, really. They had an adult steal their childhoods away, and since you were an adult, they were probably terrified that you were going to harm them. I could feel for them much more than I could feel for the Bite of '87 victim, 'cause I've always been interested in the psychology behind what the animatronics do. It's sad, and I felt a lot more fulfilled than I did with the ending to the fourth game when I seen the children confront the Purple Guy and get their souls set free.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I used to be a big ol' scared cat, but then I realized the scariest thing is other people... then all of the paranormal things, monsters and the like, all kind of became my friends? Like I used to freaking die if I saw a snake, and now I will cuddle every snake ever!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hah, no wonder I don't remember what a YipYip was, I haven't seen Sesame Street in over 12 years!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hah, no wonder I don't remember what a YipYip was, I haven't seen Sesame Street in over 12 years!



Neither have I, but me and my friend would constantly say yipyipyip and we still do as an inside joke. So they've always stuck with me, it wasn't until someone request that I draw one that I realized it would be a great Halloween costume.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Neither have I, but me and my friend would constantly say yipyipyip and we still do as an inside joke. So they've always stuck with me, it wasn't until someone request that I draw one that I realized it would be a great Halloween costume.



Haha, may not be the best costume for me~
It would only make it more tempting to annoy people by sneaking up on them and yelling "YIIIIIP!!" at the top of my lungs to try and startle them into dropping their candy, huehuehue~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, may not be the best costume for me~
> It would only make it more tempting to annoy people by sneaking up on them and yelling "YIIIIIP!!" at the top of my lungs to try and startle them into dropping their candy, huehuehue~



That is EXACTLY the point. I fully intend to charge at the children yipping with all my might, working the mouth and running about. 
}8U YIP


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That is EXACTLY the point. I fully intend to charge at the children yipping with all my might, working the mouth and running about.
> }8U YIP



The best part of Halloween is never immediately treat, 
It's tricking them first, then treating them! >:3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The best part of Halloween is never immediately treat,
> It's tricking them first, then treating them! >:3



Exactly, that was my boyfriends part last year, he stood right behind the door when kids came in and then he reached out all slow and the Slenderman costume had these long pointy fingers and he way like wiggling them and moving slowing towards them, lots of kids, even teenagers, got scared. ^u^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Exactly, that was my boyfriends part last year, he stood right behind the door when kids came in and then he reached out all slow and the Slenderman costume had these long pointy fingers and he way like wiggling them and moving slowing towards them, lots of kids, even teenagers, got scared. ^u^



D'aww~ I wish I could do that, but I'd be too short. ;w;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> D'aww~ I wish I could do that, but I'd be too short. ;w;



He was perfect cause he's like 6'2" or so and skinny. He got the body suit costume.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Exactly, that was my boyfriends part last year, he stood right behind the door when kids came in and then he reached out all slow and the Slenderman costume had these long pointy fingers and he way like wiggling them and moving slowing towards them, lots of kids, even teenagers, got scared. ^u^



To little kids? That's so mean ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> To little kids? That's so mean ;w;



Maybe just a bit, but you never know.
Some kids get a kick out of being spooked! xD


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 22, 2015)

What is this famous "Halloween" you humans speak of? It sounds interesting! Also I think I've become too Kawaii to be a scary halloween monster >_<


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll probably be Marshall Lee for Halloween this year, assuming it won't be like the last few years where I get to do nothing fun. :U


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 22, 2015)

I absolutely love Halloween as well!


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh forgot the decorating aspect ^^ I love to go all out too. 
In my home town , haunted houses are a huge thing. People host their own haunted house for an admission price. Usually like $10-$35. And you walk through with that group of people in line. A lot of times its fan made , not run by a big company or something. It's really anazing what the community can do. I used to be really terrified of those. I mean they have everything. People in costumes and sound effects or visual effects. This one hunted house had angels at the end to relieve you from the scariness and the ticket cost went to a church charity. It was really cool. 
I love the effort people put into it.


----------



## Llust (Aug 22, 2015)

i dont see the joy and spirit in halloween..its just another one of those pointless occasions to me. its probably just because im not a sugar addict or anything, but i dont see the big deal about it besides hoarding candy. im not bagging on anyone who likes halloween, but this is just my opinion..i feel really childish dressing up for it too unless its for cosplaying anime, but i can always do that at anime conventions


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

i love halloween - i always go to the best local haunted house and watch horror movies all month long


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 22, 2015)

I like decorating for Halloween and making arts and crafts and eating candy!! I also dress up in costumes every year. I like the cute-spooky things but not actually scary or horror thingsヾ( ?́д?̀ ; )ﾉ


----------



## KatTayle (Aug 22, 2015)

I love Halloween! Especially since I cosplay a lot and I can just reuse one of my costumes lol. This year I'll probably go as Team Rocket's Meowth (last year I was a Rocket grunt lmao) since one of my friends is considering going as Pikachu.

I don't decorate though, don't have any decorations and no place to store them  Trick-or-treating is fun though


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2015)

i'll probably bust out this old thing again


----------



## Moddie (Aug 22, 2015)

I love halloween, it's the best day of the year. This year I'm going as Shaun from Shaun of the dead and I've almost finished my costume. Not sure what I'm going to do this year. Last year I just binge watched cheesy horror movies with friends, like Zombeavers. But this year I might look to see if there are any parties near by. I'm kinda old to be trick or treating but I know my friend is so maybe?


----------



## Miele (Aug 22, 2015)

Halloween is my absolute favourite holiday. What I like to do is stay home, while my brother and sister go out trick-o-treating, and watch horror movies and hand out candy to the kids. Maybe I'll do the same this year or go out with some friends and go to hunted houses or have a horror movie marathon with them lol


----------



## inkling (Aug 22, 2015)

I love Halloween but I haven't celebrated it in years bc I choose to work or stay inside. I'll probably do a horror move marathon. Both me and my bf prefer to stay inside most the time anyways. If I ever have kids (big if) I think it would be fun to celebrate for them.


I think it's be  cool to go to a haunted house, but when I really think about it I think I'd enjoy my time better at home lol.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I've already posted here but, Halloween is my third favorite holiday! (After my birthday and Christmas, of course, ) Anyways, I think why I like Halloween so much is because of the costumes, decorations, and scaring the s*** out of people! Don't get me wrong, I still love the candy, both in real forms and the collectible form, lol!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 22, 2015)

We just order pizza, and eat chocolate, and drink pepsi. Then we watch something spooky while we stuff our faces with yummy unhealthy food.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

I think maybe when I get in high school and I'm taller ill go as various creepy pastas with friends, I could be slender man and have "20 dollars" playing on my phone.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 23, 2015)

I usually don't decorate for Halloween, we usually just get cute, not so spooky window clings. This year I'm going to be- DONT LAUGH- Princess Peach. The costume we got is pretty plain and frumpy, but we've added lace and things to make it look more like her dress in Smash Bros. I also wanted to make her parasol but I don't think we can do that


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 23, 2015)

Every Halloween I re-watch Silent Hill movie and Silent Hill: Revelation O_O This year I already prepared some expired candy for the neighbor kids O_O


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'll probably be Marshall Lee for Halloween this year, assuming it won't be like the last few years where I get to do nothing fun. :U



Kill this stigma! Halloween is forever! No matter your age! But Marshall Lee would be an awesome costume! I support!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> Oh forgot the decorating aspect ^^ I love to go all out too.
> In my home town , haunted houses are a huge thing. People host their own haunted house for an admission price. Usually like $10-$35. And you walk through with that group of people in line. A lot of times its fan made , not run by a big company or something. It's really anazing what the community can do. I used to be really terrified of those. I mean they have everything. People in costumes and sound effects or visual effects. This one hunted house had angels at the end to relieve you from the scariness and the ticket cost went to a church charity. It was really cool.
> I love the effort people put into it.



The only "legit" haunted house I went to I went to when I was still a weenie. >.< It was at a school and they did this huge building, like there was so many rooms we went through and it was a flashlight tour, and the first room was like a demented toy room with this girl dressed as a doll among all these toys and she would move right when the flashlight hit her and it was weird, and there was like a kitchen where someone grabbed your legs, things flying from the ceiling at you, a haunted theater with a bunch of webbed bodies in the seats, all this awesome stuff, and I think it was only like 10$ to go to, I was terrified back then covering my eyes and stuff but now I would be so pumped! I really hope someday I get enough stuff to be able to do my whole house as a walkthrough, that would be so amazing! I really want to save my money up for some of the nicer electronic monsters and stuff, those are always so cool. I really hope also that this year I can convince my mom to take me to one of the big Spirit's this year, cause I've only been to the smaller ones. =[

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> i'll probably bust out this old thing again



YES! This is choice. I approve.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> I think I've already posted here but, Halloween is my third favorite holiday! (After my birthday and Christmas, of course, ) Anyways, I think why I like Halloween so much is because of the costumes, decorations, and scaring the s*** out of people! Don't get me wrong, I still love the candy, both in real forms and the collectible form, lol!



When I was a kid my whole neighborhood did a haunt and it was awesome, we advertised it in the paper and stuff too, so we got lots of people. One year we had my mom's boyfriend's son hide in a coffin dressed as Dracula and he would pop out whenever people approached, and we had another teen dressed as in a jumpsuit with a mask and he was hiding all around the neighborhood in bushes with a chainsaw, it looked and sounded legit but was made of like plastic of something. Another year in the same neighborhood after I was done trick or treating, since I was like Raggity Anne that year I asked if I could hand out the candy and I sat in this chair on our porch kind of slumped over with the bowl in my hands and I was pretty little so people thought I was actually a doll and came up to get candy and I would jump and scare them, even scared some teenagers which was awesome cause I was a little kid at the time, and I saw it as my revenge on them. ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I think maybe when I get in high school and I'm taller ill go as various creepy pastas with friends, I could be slender man and have "20 dollars" playing on my phone.



YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSS. Find me in the cluuub, gimme 20 dollars.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> I usually don't decorate for Halloween, we usually just get cute, not so spooky window clings. This year I'm going to be- DONT LAUGH- Princess Peach. The costume we got is pretty plain and frumpy, but we've added lace and things to make it look more like her dress in Smash Bros. I also wanted to make her parasol but I don't think we can do that



I'm sure you could find one at a party store closer to halloween, or a nicer one online if you have a bit of money to spare, I know I've found some really cute parasols before, you could also just get like a cheap umbrella and like make it into her parasol with some tweaking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lena Scorpion said:


> Every Halloween I re-watch Silent Hill movie and Silent Hill: Revelation O_O This year I already prepared some expired candy for the neighbor kids O_O



Silent Hill is a great movie, Revelation....not so much... But I like watching Silent Hill cause my sister is horrified of it. ^u^


----------



## Mariah (Aug 23, 2015)

I've worked at a haunted house for the past four Octobers, but I probably won't be doing it again this year. It's pretty much just high schoolers working there for service hours. It's also not very scary. I don't do anything for Halloween, mainly because I don't have anyone to do things with.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've worked at a haunted house for the past four Octobers, but I probably won't be doing it again this year. It's pretty much just high schoolers working there for service hours. It's also not very scary. I don't do anything for Halloween, mainly because I don't have anyone to do things with.



Come to my house and scare children with me.


----------



## tumut (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't been trick or treating since I was 11. Mostly because I'd be either sick or without a costume. Last year I went to my one friends Halloween Party, but I was the only teenager and I didn't know more than 2 people there so I didn't stay long. Hopefully I'll actually do something this year.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Slye said:


> I haven't been trick or treating since I was 11. Mostly because I'd be either sick or without a costume. Last year I went to my one friends Halloween Party, but I was the only teenager and I didn't know more than 2 people there so I didn't stay long. Hopefully I'll actually do something this year.



I hope so too! Any idea what you're going to be?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2015)

I dunno what I'll go as this year (totally thinking of going as a Pokemon trainer), but I'm going to go with my friends and raid their neighborhood since I don't really live near anybody.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

i stopped when i was young lol luckily i have younger brothers to take xD


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

I love dressing up but I haven't actually gone out to get candy in a while. My friends don't seem to be into it + nobody eats the candy at my house so it just wastes away in a jar. I'll probably give out candy this year assuming people actually come. My neighborhood doesn't usually have much holiday spirit.


----------



## riummi (Aug 24, 2015)

I haven't dressed up for Halloween in so long...no one gives out candy in my neighborhood anyways xD my family and I don't decorate or anything.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 24, 2015)

but it won't be halloween until like 10 years from now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 24, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> but it won't be halloween until like 10 years from now



It's Halloween everyday!

And seriously if you live in a place with no spirit MAKE IT HAPPEN! Bring the spirit, bring lots and lots of spirits, bring lots of really active spirits to haunt everyone and make them celebrate. BWHAHAHAHAHAHA. Also people that don't give out candy are arses


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2015)

We dont _DO_ halloween in australia


----------



## Mink (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm planning on going to a halloween party at my friend's house, stealing all of their pumpkin bread, and going trick'n treating around the neighborhood and possibly ride on their golf cart to scare the people walking down the streets xD


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2015)

Ugh, Halloween at work is torture, 9 days of the same 10 songs repeating over and over in the restaurant, 6 late nights when we don't close until 10 (11 actually on Halloween) and we aren't even allowed to dress up, not even a measly badge or headband...
Ugh and don't get me started on all the horror films and TV shows, yes I am a coward and I hate horror films cause they terrify me 
 I really don't like Halloween, the holiday complete misses what it actually means and is just so commercialised, I wish it didn't exist...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 24, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> We dont _DO_ halloween in australia



I am going to release thousands of bird eating spiders into your house.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> I'm planning on going to a halloween party at my friend's house, stealing all of their pumpkin bread, and going trick'n treating around the neighborhood and possibly ride on their golf cart to scare the people walking down the streets xD



YASS. I am making yummy pumpkin pull apart bread this year, as well as HP Pumpkin Pasties and probs some HP Butterbeer cookies, they are SO GOOD. I have a book of HP recipes and they're all so good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> Ugh, Halloween at work is torture, 9 days of the same 10 songs repeating over and over in the restaurant, 6 late nights when we don't close until 10 (11 actually on Halloween) and we aren't even allowed to dress up, not even a measly badge or headband...
> Ugh and don't get me started on all the horror films and TV shows, yes I am a coward and I hate horror films cause they terrify me
> I really don't like Halloween, the holiday complete misses what it actually means and is just so commercialised, I wish it didn't exist...



That really sucks balls mango. I'm sorry. My work literally requests we dress up, its like mandatory... but they do a competition and take pictures, and I'm going to try to get it off this year, because I need time to set up everything for Halloween and bake and stuff. I LOVE horror movies and anything spoopy.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am going to release thousands of bird eating spiders into your house


But there is already that many here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 24, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> But there is already that many here



Good, you could use some more. They'll decorate for you.


----------



## sock (Aug 24, 2015)

We've never actually been big Halloween celebrators...but you never know, I might watch TVD with Bug and play AC XD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't celebrate Halloween.  October 31st is just a normal day for me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2015)

My friends birthday is on halloween


----------



## HHoney (Aug 25, 2015)

I love Halloween!!

I used to give out special treat bags - I would spend soooo much on the neighbor kids - we used to have over 200 kids in a night!

The numbers are shrinking. And last year, the kids had no spirit. They were quite grabby and demanding. My treat bags, specially created to have each type of candy, a true variety pack - they didn't care. They just wanted MORE.

And then rush off to the next house.

Mind you I set up the whole front of the house with spiderwebs, decorating, spooky music outside.

The kids didn't care. They just wanted more candy. So rude!

I want to get back in the Halloween spirit again!


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

omg yes I want to be a house spouse so bad so I can decorate the house for each holiday! I think Halloween is tied with Christmas, but UGH I love all the spooky things! I've never carved a pumpkin before! Also I think it'd be cool to decorate your whole house/yard and let family and friends go through a "haunted house" that leads to like a party/bbq in the back! Like on Roseanne!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 25, 2015)

I work at a Halloween store. I'm hype.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 25, 2015)

More like HELLAween. I'm hyped. Halloween's the one day of the year I can knock on people's doors and demand they put something in the bag without them calling the cops on me. Plus candy and scaring kids. Also, I like to take the decorations out of the attic because they smell like leaves and death (in a good way).

I still don't know who (or what) I want to be this year, but I was thinking of going as Bobby Hill because I totally have shorts and a shirt that could match his outfit.



Spoiler: Literally me











Ryu said:


> I don't celebrate Halloween.  October 31st is just a normal day for me.



Wow Mr.Buzzkill >;( Well I did have a bible teacher who thought Halloween was the Devil's birthday so...


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's not even September. U gaiz


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 26, 2015)

Xeno1000 said:


> It's not even September. U gaiz &#55357;&#56862;



Last year my sister and I celebrated Halloween at the end of September. Not even kidding. By the time October rolled around we were all spooked out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2015)

H-Star said:


> I love Halloween!!
> 
> I used to give out special treat bags - I would spend soooo much on the neighbor kids - we used to have over 200 kids in a night!
> 
> ...



DITTO! I really wish more people were into it, because that makes me really sad when that's all they care about, I mean it's just candy, and someone bought that and bought all the awesome things your see, and when people have no respect its awful. I had a lot of that last year too, but I did get a lot of awesome kids and parents that were complimenting and taking pictures of my homemade decorations and stuff and that's really what makes it worth it for me. ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kess said:


> omg yes I want to be a house spouse so bad so I can decorate the house for each holiday! I think Halloween is tied with Christmas, but UGH I love all the spooky things! I've never carved a pumpkin before! Also I think it'd be cool to decorate your whole house/yard and let family and friends go through a "haunted house" that leads to like a party/bbq in the back! Like on Roseanne!



I wish I could do a haunted house, I definitely will when I am older and have my own place, it will be known throughout the town and I'll work on it all year!  That is my dream! Also I am very sorry that you've never carved a pumpkin, it is so much fun. But I am super crafty person so i simply have to do one each year, I usually design my own. Last year was a 360 graveyard design, held up by thick "trees" it was really amazing a fun to do! Looked like a carousel kind of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> I work at a Halloween store. I'm hype.



Give me discounts and free things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> More like HELLAween. I'm hyped. Halloween's the one day of the year I can knock on people's doors and demand they put something in the bag without them calling the cops on me. Plus candy and scaring kids. Also, I like to take the decorations out of the attic because they smell like leaves and death (in a good way).
> 
> I still don't know who (or what) I want to be this year, but I was thinking of going as Bobby Hill because I totally have shorts and a shirt that could match his outfit.
> 
> ...



I think Bobby Hill would be a great idea, do it and show me! and yes, HELLAween, so trill mango.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xeno1000 said:


> It's not even September. U gaiz



Don't crush my dreams.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

a sexy minion costume


----------



## Mariah (Aug 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> a sexy minion costume



So this?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

Sexier


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2015)

Honestly I hate halloween. Sure, I go to my friends place and we read creepy pasta and watch tokyo ghoul and horror anime, but we do that any other day. I hate trick or treat-ers, or trick or treating, because theyre just begging you and its really annoying.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 28, 2015)

When Halloween rolls around I want to see photos of everyone's costume!!

I went as a skeleton last year. Did my own face paint. It was pretty spooky. I wore all black. It was all about the face.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 28, 2015)

gonna go as myself

cause I'm ****ing scary


----------



## SockHead (Aug 28, 2015)

halloween lowkey became my favorite holiday cpl years back


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

SockHead said:


> halloween lowkey became my favorite holiday cpl years back



Me. I got a bat hole punch, and all of my penpals will be sick of it soon enough. BATS EVERYWHERE ON EVERYTHING


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

Halloween is literally my favourite holiday in existence, I get excited and do happy dances the second I see decorations hitting stores. My whole house gets decorated and there's a distinct Halloween undertone in all the meals a prepare. Even better though is my birthday lands only 5 days before Halloween. This year though I was supposed to go as Belle to a party with a friend who was going to be Pocahontas, but since her boy friend won't be John Smith (lame) we're going to do matching pin up styles, military pin up and navy pin up... possibly zombie. I have a huge birthday bash the weekend before too, which is of course will also be costume.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

DynosaurDollie said:


> Halloween is literally my favourite holiday in existence, I get excited and do happy dances the second I see decorations hitting stores. My whole house gets decorated and there's a distinct Halloween undertone in all the meals a prepare. Even better though is my birthday lands only 5 days before Halloween. This year though I was supposed to go as Belle to a party with a friend who was going to be Pocahontas, but since her boy friend won't be John Smith (lame) we're going to do matching pin up styles, military pin up and navy pin up... possibly zombie. I have a huge birthday bash the weekend before too, which is of course will also be costume.



That's awesome, and I feel the same way. Like I saw them putting out the Halloween candy at Walmart and already scored some bag'a'bones Cheetos! SO stoked beyond belief and I put in my request for Halloween off, and hopefully it will go through cause it's my ONLY Holiday I care about I swear. And I totally eat so much pumpkin in Autumn it's sickening, we have pumpkin curry soup, pumpkin ravioli, and then of course a million sweet things full of pumpkin. I LOVE PUMPKIN SO MUCH! I think pin-ups will work really well, and yes definitely go for zombie!


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

It's pumpkin everything here too, pumpkin soup, pumpkin muffins, breads, pies, cakes, coffees... everything pumpkin. Oh and we have crab-apple every thing too and caramel treats made from scratch. I love to bake during the fall so my house smells like freshly baked apple and pumpkin goodies. 

I love halloween and this time of the year, so much me and my husband had a day of the dead wedding November 1st complete with sugar skull face paint for the whole wedding party, and a trick or treat station for the wedding favours. We had little boxes with our names and wedding date on them with a whole table of treats to pick from. It was fantastic, pumpkins were the main decorations with one on every table, and costume was completely allowed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

That is amazing! I've always dreamed of a Halloween wedding, I want a big poofy purple and black wedding dress soooo bad! And I know I want to do it out in a forest in fall with all the orange leaves and stuff, it would be amazing. But those are all such cute ideas! Sounds like an amazing wedding! <3


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

I had a black pin up dress, with orange heels. A black tophat I made myself with two big orange lillies on it, and a black veil. My flowers were deep purple with a couple tiny orange pumpkins. It was wonderful.

I lucked out my hubby is as big on halloween as I am so he was totally down for it. Fun was had by all. I'm so excited for Halloween again and autumn, I can't get enough of that season.

- - - Post Merge - - -




This was one of the wedding photos... unfortunately it snowed a ton that day (blizzard by the evening) but the snow made for some pretty photos.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2015)

To be honest, I've never trick-or-treated before. My mom doesn't want me to because it's dangerous, but when I was little I gave people candy whenever they knocked on our door...I don't do that anymore, though. But for Halloween, I'm thinking of throwing an ACNL party and hosts giveaways and stuff like that.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

I used to love trick or treating, I can't any more can't even take my kids my hubby has too. I have a condition called cold urticaria, basically I am allergic to the cold, epipen and all... so going out in the evening unless from one building to the next isn't an option. I hand out candies though in costume and decorate my house real nice for everyone to enjoy, my decorations tend to go up around the first of October though lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 30, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> To be honest, I've never trick-or-treated before. My mom doesn't want me to because it's dangerous, but when I was little I gave people candy whenever they knocked on our door...I don't do that anymore, though. But for Halloween, I'm thinking of throwing an ACNL party and hosts giveaways and stuff like that.



I did a big giveaway for Easter one year, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Aug 30, 2015)

Every year my friends and I would dress up as a group from history any if there's a guy I always play him XD Last year I was Julius Caesar but my favorite was when we did an Egyptian theme, I was Anubus!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2015)

DynosaurDollie said:


> x



omg that looks so fun and cute ahh


im so pumped for halloween and fall in general i want cold weather and skeletons
i love the atmosphere during october it is when i am at my maximum potential every other time of the year is sad time


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 30, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> omg that looks so fun and cute ahh
> 
> 
> im so pumped for halloween and fall in general i want cold weather and skeletons
> i love the atmosphere during october it is when i am at my maximum potential every other time of the year is sad time



Believe it or not I totally hate the cold, but autumn is by far my favourite. It's just cold enough I can deal, amazing colours, smells and food, halloween, my birthday and I agree just the general atmosphere. I am at my best then too, it's like the evening of the year when everything is getting ready for winters long night. I am most wired at this time during the day too, while everyone is getting ready for slumber I'm bouncing of the wall with a million awesome ideas lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2015)

So there is a really neat haunted house in my area and they're looking for help and I am awfully tempted but I would probably only be able to help on my days off and it might take away from my own little spooky room at home... so I am really unsure of what to do. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Would love to have a blast this year, we hardly do anything here. Probably because a lot of people are grown-up or go dancing to house/techno places, but really I wouldn't mind just chucking candy and booze with some nice people


----------



## Megan. (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't really do anything for Halloween, it will probably be the same this year too.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 4, 2015)

DynosaurDollie said:


> Believe it or not I totally hate the cold, but autumn is by far my favourite. It's just cold enough I can deal, amazing colours, smells and food, halloween, my birthday and I agree just the general atmosphere. I am at my best then too, it's like the evening of the year when everything is getting ready for winters long night. I am most wired at this time during the day too, while everyone is getting ready for slumber I'm bouncing of the wall with a million awesome ideas lol.



I could have written all of this myself! (Except my birthday isn't in fall, it's in winter - blah) I feel like the new year for me begins in fall - I always get so many new ideas! Every year I begin to fall in love with fall more and more...


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 4, 2015)

We don't really celebrate Halloween here and I probably won't be doing anything. My mum will most likely buy sweets in case we do get people trick or treating, and I'm most likely going to eat them all since we won't get anybody knocking on our door.  It's because we don't decorate our house anymore... 

And I don't fancy going to any Halloween parties since I hate parties. And I will most definitely NOT be watching any horror films unless I don't feel like sleeping for a few weeks or so.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

This is the last thing I wore for Halloween a couple years ago:



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This is the last thing I wore for Halloween a couple years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wear costumes forever! I've got some of the stuff for my yipyip costume already, bought a hula hoop that I'm going to cut up for the mouth mechanism, found some good colored blankets for the bodies, cheap fishnets cause we're gunna be sexy yips, already bought the foam balls for the eyes and the pipe-cleaners for the antenna and everything. I just need to find a good see-through black material for the mouths


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 5, 2015)

I totally agree wear costumes forever, I'll be 25 this October and I already have my halloween costume. My best friend has an similar one as we always pick a theme to work with. =) I love it. There is no age limit to having fun and dressing up in my opinion.

Fall really is like my new year too. I just love the lively feeling I get around now, with so many ideas and so much energy to accomplish them.. then the holidays pass and my energy seems to pass with them lol.


----------

